# postfix-postdrop problem

## keeney

hi!

hab heut mal wieder versucht, postfix 2.0.11 aufzusetzen. leider gelingt es mir nicht, mails zu verschicken. allerdings scheint vcron damit kein problem zu haben, der mailt mich naemlich munter zu  :Smile: 

Jun 20 22:25:53 [postfix/smtpd] connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]

Jun 20 22:25:53 [postfix/smtpd] 39A94AABAA: client=localhost[127.0.0.1]

Jun 20 22:25:53 [postfix/postdrop] fatal: uid=0: unexpected record type: 84

Jun 20 22:25:54 [postfix/smtpd] warning: premature end-of-input on /usr/sbin/postdrop while reading input attribute name

folgendes hab ich in de main.cf editiert:

myhostname = $host.domain.name

mydomain = $domain.name

inet_interfaces = all

mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain $mydomain

mynetworks = my.ip.net.work/24, 127.0.0.0/8

#home_mailbox = .maildir/

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 10

anschliessend #newaliases

der rest unveraendert.

jemand eine idee? ohne mta lebt sich doch ziemlich bescheiden  :Wink: 

hier noch die rechte in /var/spool/postfix, falls das von bedeutung ist

drwx------    3 postfix  root         4096 2003-06-21 00:05 active

drwx------    2 postfix  root         4096 2003-06-20 22:25 bounce

drwx------    2 postfix  root         4096 2003-06-20 22:25 corrupt

drwx------    2 postfix  root         4096 2003-06-20 22:25 defer

drwx------    2 postfix  root         4096 2003-06-20 22:25 deferred

drwx------    2 postfix  root         4096 2003-06-20 22:25 flush

drwx------    2 postfix  root         4096 2003-06-20 22:25 hold

drwx------    3 postfix  root         4096 2003-06-21 00:05 incoming

drwx-wx---  2 postfix  postdrop     4096 2003-06-21 01:48 maildrop

drwxr-xr-x   2 root     root         4096 2003-06-21 00:25 pid

drwx------    2 postfix  root         4096 2003-06-21 01:47 private

drwx--x---    2 postfix  postdrop     4096 2003-06-21 01:47 public

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 2003-06-20 22:19 tmp

----------

## Genone

Kannst du Mails per telnet verschicken ? Falls noch nicht probiert, so gehts:

```

telnet localhost 25

MAIL FROM: root

RCPT TO: root

DATA

Subject: Testmail

Test

.

QUIT

```

(der Punkt unter Test ist wichtig).

Das sollte eine Mail mit Betreff "Testmail" an root schicken. Falls telnet noch nicht installiert ist: emerge telnet-bsd

----------

## keeney

hi Genone!

danke fuer die ausfuehrliche antwort.

versand per telnet hat geklappt.

auf die idee waer ich jetz nie gekommen, die schuld bei pine (4.56) (standard-config) zu suchen. war bisher _sehr_ zuverlaessig. denn mit mutt/kmail funktioniert der versand lokal!

pine mit imap auf nen anderen server geht allerdings.

hm, werd mal die 4.55 wieder installiern und das mal checken!

vielen dank. hast mir sehr geholfen!

*wieder ruhig schlafen kann*  :Smile: 

----------

## Genone

Hehe, meine erste Maßnahme wenn ich Probleme mit einem Dienst habe ist immer den Kram manuell per telnet zu testen (vorrausgesetzt der Dienst benutzt ein Plaintext Protokoll, Binärprotokolle kann man natürlich schlecht per telnet testen). Nebenbei lernt man so auch noch wie die Protokolle funktionieren   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MasterOfMagic

na für sowas bietet sich auch das paket netcat an. gefällt mir irgendwie besser als telnet, vor allem weil es bei timeouts oder ähnlichem schneller zu stoppen ist.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## Genone

Das Prinzip ist aber das gleiche   :Very Happy: 

----------

